# Venge vs. Tarmac...Pro's Choice?



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

Any idea which Specialized sponsored Pro's are riding the Venge at the Tour this year? I saw that Cavendish was on the McClaren Venge for a couple of stages but it seems that since going into the high mountains, he and most of the other HTC, Astana and Saxo guys are on Tarmacs (SL3's and SL4's).


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

One guy on Astana is riding one as well but painted in white Astana colors...


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=3437070

In summary: GC/Climbers = Tarmac, flats/sprinters = Venge.


----------

